
Heroku XL: Focusing on Large Scale Apps - robin_reala
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/2/3/heroku-xl
======
nahname
Looks like you get slightly less than 1/3 of a m3.2xlarge instance. Those have
a base price of 90 cents an hour. Quite the tax to use heroku.

~~~
noelwelsh
Well yes, but for some organisations -- namely those without inhouse ops
expertise -- it makes sense. I've done some work for a non-profit that pays
over $3K per month to Heroku and it's probably worth it given the cost and
risk to migrate off.

One also pays quite a high tax to use, say, Ruby vs, well, just about any
other language implementation except for Python and non-HHVM PHP (see for
example
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)).
Many would defend the use of Ruby as entirely justified on the grounds of
productivity.

The point is, there are inefficiencies all over the place and most consider
them not worth optimising out.

------
rlt
That's about $575/month for a Performance Dyno, in case you're lazy.

